# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Qui est deja tomb sur un site pedo pornographique

## pmithrandir

Notre gouvernement(et les autres) fait tout pour les radiquer et, je pense, se sert de cette excuse pour nous vendre toujours plus de scurit sur la toile.

Pour ma part, je n'en ai jamai vu, malgr avoir train il y a quelques annes sur des sites warez, pas toujours clair etc...

De la pornographie, ca se voit partout, mais de la pdo pornographie, pour moi c'est presque un mythe. Je dis presque parce que je sais que des amis tait tomb dessus un jour et avait dailleur signal le site tout de suite aprs... on etait en 1999 ou 2000.

Donc, question simple : 
Avez vous dj vu un site de pedopornographie sur le net.

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

Non jamais tomb dessus. Et pourtant j'en passe des heures sur le web.

----------


## Remizkn

Pour ma part je suis dj tomb dessus. La raison? Je traine de temps en temps sur *4chan*, et  vrai dire, il est arrive parfois que des liens dans le genre soit donns vers ce genre de site dans certaines conversations. Je vais viter de donner plus d'indications d'ailleurs (sur les moyens de trouver ce genre de liens)...Je pense que c'est prfrable pour tout le monde.

----------


## sevyc64

VU  quelques fois, pareil en me perdant sur divers chan comme 4chan. D'ailleurs certains chan s'taient semble-t-il spcialis l-dedans mais ils ont t ferms.

On peut en trouver aussi  partir des liens de sites porno sur les sites warez en naviguant de sites porno en sites porno, mais il faut avoir ou "beaucoup de chance", ou vraiment les chercher.




> De la pornographie, ca se voit partout, mais de la pdo pornographie, pour moi c'est presque un mythe


Non ce n'est pas un mythe. La pdopornographie tout comme d'autres choses pas trs nettes existent sur le web, et c'est mme, parait-il un repre important. Seulement ce n'est pas visible. Seul quelques portails ou point d'accs seraient  priori public, permettant de passer liens et informations aux personnes inities. Mais ce n'est pas nouveau, c'tait dj comme a il y a 15 ans du temps des forums BBS


Pour rappel, d'aprs une estimation, seulement 20% de l'internet sera visible, rfrenc par les dns et les moteurs de recherche.

Les potentiels 80% restant peuvent cacher beaucoup de choses accessibles seulement aux personnes sachant les trouver. Une grosse partie tant quand les serveurs d'entreprises, serveurs privs, .....

----------


## pmithrandir

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait que ce n'est pas un mythe et que ca existe... j'ai oubli un mot en fait : public

Ma phrase aurait t : 
je ne crois pas que la pedopornographie publique / accessible au publique soit relle.

Je suis persuad que c'est plus quelque chose qui existe, mais pas plus sur le net qu'ailleur(il y a moins de chance d'tre trac dans son courrier que en ligne...)

Mais de la a en faire des lois et des lois a rptition, je trouve qu'il y a un abus, d'ou le sondage que j'aimerais soumettre a toute la communaut de dev. En tant qu'informaticiens, nous devrions tre es plus a mme d'tre confrot, ou de l'avoir t a ce genre de site, et autour de moi je n'ai eu qu'un exemple en 10 ans et la solution exitait dj.(signalement, blocage du site sur les rseaux publics)

----------


## Invit

> Mais de la a en faire des lois et des lois a rptition, je trouve qu'il y a un abus, d'ou le sondage que j'aimerais soumettre a toute la communaut de dev. En tant qu'informaticiens, nous devrions tre es plus a mme d'tre confrot, ou de l'avoir t a ce genre de site, et autour de moi je n'ai eu qu'un exemple en 10 ans et la solution exitait dj.(signalement, blocage du site sur les rseaux publics)


As-tu des enfants?

----------


## pmithrandir

Je vois peu le rapport avec le sujet...

Oui des choses degeulasse existe, mais interdire les sites ne change rien... Surtout que techniquement, mme moi qui ne m'en soucie pas je connais des moyens de passer au travers du filet... alors quelqu'un qui s'en occupe...

Aprs, si c'est l'ide que des enfants puissent tomber dessus, je pense que si l'on mettait cette nergie sur la prevention, la creation de logiciels de filtrage qui leur sont ddis, on aurait un bien meilleur resultat qu'en essayant de filtrer et d'analyser le web de millions de personnes

Et tout le but de mon post est plutot de voir si c'est une ralit ou pas le fait que le gens aient rellement accs a ces sites web "par hazard".

Et puis, au nom de la scurit des enfants, on est deja a mon avis beaucoup trop loin dans la scurit au point de crer des bombes a retardements... Tous les gens surprotgs par leurs parents autour de moi ont mal finis durant leurs tudes...Tous ceux qui avaient un minimum de libert ont au contraire t bien plus indpendants et  mme d'voluer dans une vie d'adulte responsable.

----------


## kuranes

> As-tu des enfants?


Perso, j'ai un enfant, et je trouve que cet argument est tout  fait fallacieux. Mon opinion vis  vis des sites pedo pornographique n'a pas chang par rapport  avant, je suis toujours d'avis qu'il faut lutter, mais que le gouvernement s'engage sur la mauvaise voie.

----------


## Remizkn

Par experience, je peux dire que beaucoup ne sont pas forcment "cach", mais passe par une url qui relance sur une url qui relance sur une url etc. La plupart n'ont pas d'url direct vers le site.

----------


## Sunchaser

J'ai rpondu "non", en mme temps il y a fort longtemps, j'tais tomb - via une url qui relance une url, etc ... comme le dit Remizkn - sur un site qui m'avait fait peur. 
Mais je ne suis mme pas sur que cela ft un "vrai" site pdophile, je veux dire un site ou l'on peut visionner et/ou changer ce genre de photos/vido/informations.
(je ne suis pas pay pour traquer ce genre de choses, et je ne veux rien avoir a faire avec ce monde, d'o ma mconnaissance)
Cela me semble presque impossible aujourd'hui de tomber la dessus au hasard, voire mme d'tre "agress" par tout un tas de liens ou d'images que l'on imposerait a l'utilisateur. Comme le dit sevyc64, il s'agit de "personnes inities", qui aujourd'hui ne vont pas aller s'afficher au grand public, et qui seront de plus en plus prcautionneuses avec la monte des outils tentant de surveiller le net.




> ...je suis toujours d'avis qu'il faut lutter, mais que le gouvernement s'engage sur la mauvaise voie.


Je crois pouvoir affirmer, sans faire de sondage, que cet avis fait l'unanimit, sur dvp en tout cas.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pensez vous qu'une telle question et un teel sondage pourrait tre un peu mis en valeur sur le site web ? 

Cette excuse servant a crr des lois qui nous pourriront la vie plus tard, je suis sur qu'un tel sondage sur 2 ou 3000 developpeurs pourrait avoir une valeur assez importante non ?

Si on reste comme maintenant avec 30% de gens ayant eu un contact plus ou moins direct, c'est qu'effectivement il y a un un reel problme. Si c'est plutot 10% ca devient plus raisonnable, si c'est 5%, c'est assez ridicule je pense non ?

Sachant que le sondage peut aussi tre amlior par priode pour savoir si les mesures actuelles sont assez efficaces... J'ai par exemple vot 3 par rapport a quelque chose qui s'est produit il y a 10 ou 11 ans... Si on me demande ce qu'il en est sur les 3 dernires anne, je vote non.

----------


## MetalGeek

En lisant les messages, j'ai l'impression que ce qui le choque le plus c'est le fait de pouvoir tomber dessus, ou que des enfants tombent dessus. Le plus gros problme ne serait pas plutt que des enfants servent de matire  ces sites et sont films en train de vivre l'enfer ? Le fait que ces sites existent, qu'ils soient accessibles facilement ou pas, banalise quelque part la chose et n'encourage pas les pdophiles  tre conscients de leur 'maladie'. Pour moi, on doit tout faire pour les virer de la toile.
Mais il n'y a pas que les sites : essayez par ex. de chercher un album d'une chanteuse de ra sur emule, par ex. en saisissant 'yasmina' etc : bonjour les 'young yasmina 11yo fucked' et compagnie... Pas besoin de le vouloir pour tomber dessus !

----------


## Mdinoc

Au passage, quelle est la dfinition de "pdopornographique" utilise ici?

Sait-on encore, ici, faire la diffrence entre la ralit (photos) et la fiction (dessins)?

Si oui, alors je ne suis encore jamais tomb dessus, quoi qu'en dise Sarko: Le pire sur quoi je sois tomb tait une concentration de photos prises sur une plage de nudistes ou de gens sous la douche; sur un site d'change de photos dont les _terms of service_ interdisent ce genre de truc. (oui, le type qui collectionnait ces photos a clairement des tendances pdophiles; mais o exactement commence la pornographie?)Si non, eh bien... Le seul fait de rechercher du Fan Art de n'importe quelle Anime devient dangereux ou criminel si l'on oublie de ractiver Google SafeSearch.

----------


## sevyc64

> ... essayez par ex. de chercher un album d'une chanteuse de ra sur emule, par ex. en saisissant 'yasmina' etc : bonjour les 'young yasmina 11yo fucked' et compagnie... Pas besoin de le vouloir pour tomber dessus !


D'un autre cot, Emule est certainement le meilleurs endroit pour trouver tout ce que l'on ne cherche pas (porno, pdophilie et virus notamment) et jamais ce que l'on cherche rellement.

----------


## nuke_y

Ce qui me semble certain, c'est que si le gouvernement veut vraiment radiquer ce genre de sites il devra marquer  la culotte chaque citoyen, chaque IP, chaque paquet chang, interdire tout cryptage dont il n'a pas la cl, obtenir le droit de rentrer dans chaque ordinateur personnel et espace de stockage, etc.

Bref un systme 10 fois plus fliquant que Big Brother, et l, peut-tre, il pourra arriver  faire quelque chose.

Bref aucune chance que a arrive vu que nous dfendons quand mme nos liberts (heureusement) et qu'ils auront tu tout Internet avant d'avoir limin 50% des sites pdophiles.

Je crois beaucoup plus  la cyber-police qui s'infiltre et remonte les filires.

De plus beaucoup de pdophiles sont des gens puissants, avec de l'argent et des relations. Les "radiquer" me semble impossible vu leur puissance...

----------


## sevyc64

> Bref un systme 10 fois plus fliquant que Big Brother, et l, peut-tre, il pourra arriver  faire quelque chose.


Oui, et a s'appelle HADOPI/LOPPSI 2, et c'est franais, du franais, bien de chez nous ma bonne dame  ::mouarf:: 

 ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## mortapa

> Pour ma part je suis dj tomb dessus. La raison? Je traine de temps en temps sur *4chan*, et  vrai dire, il est arrive parfois que des liens dans le genre soit donns vers ce genre de site dans certaines conversations. Je vais viter de donner plus d'indications d'ailleurs (sur les moyens de trouver ce genre de liens)...Je pense que c'est prfrable pour tout le monde.


Pareil c'est dailleurs la raison qui ma pouss  ne plus aller sur 4chan..

----------


## GanYoshi

Moi jamais tomb sur un site pdopornographique. 

Quoi que... 

Selon la loi, la pdoporngraphie selon la loi franaise c'est tout ce qui peut avoir moins de 18 ans. (c'est donc diffrent de la dfinition de pdophile, moins de 15 ans).

Trouver des images de mineurs civiles, c'est quand mme assez courant, et surtout invrifiable, mme sur des sites conventionnels genre xtube qui est srement le site pornographique le plus vigilant  ce sujet.

----------


## Remizkn

> Pareil c'est dailleurs la raison qui ma pouss  ne plus aller sur 4chan..


Pour ma part, je n'ai pas quitter *4*chan, parceque, tout dpend des horaires, mais en gnral, les threads pedophiles sont vites supprims et sont loin d'tre lgion.

----------


## tchize_

> Notre gouvernement(et les autres) fait tout pour les radiquer et, je pense, se sert de cette excuse pour nous vendre toujours plus de scurit sur la toile.


Et comme dj expliqu plein de fois par les enquteurs sur le terrain, tout faire pour les radiquer en les filtrant c'est la plus mauvaise ide qu'ils aient eu. Tant qu'il restent un peu visible, on arrive  les coincer. Quand ils se planqueront derrire du tor, en p2p derrire du VPN, ou repasseront  la vieille mthode de l'change entre personnes qui se connaissent, a deviendra presque impossible de chopper les "clients". Encore rcemment en belgique, on a chopp des utilisateur parce qu'ils ont pay avec visa sur un site pedophile. Si le site n'avais pas t accessible, on aurait jamais coinc les clients.




> Avez vous dj vu un site de pedopornographie sur le net.


Non, pas de site. Et l'argument du pauv' gosse de 10 ans qui tombe dessus par hasard, faites moi rire! En quoi c'est plus chocant pour lui que de tomber sur un porno ou toute forme de film interdit au moins de 18 ans? Vous ne laissez pas vos enfants trainer seul dans les rue  10 ans? Ne les laissez pas trainer non plus sur internet sans surveillance. Le PC dans une pice ouverte, telle que le salon, o tout le monde  accs tant qu'il n'est pas assez grand, et basta.

----------


## Elepole

> Au passage, quelle est la dfinition de "pdopornographique" utilise ici?
> 
> Sait-on encore, ici, faire la diffrence entre la ralit (photos) et la fiction (dessins)?
> 
> Si oui, alors je ne suis encore jamais tomb dessus, quoi qu'en dise Sarko: Le pire sur quoi je sois tomb tait une concentration de photos prises sur une plage de nudistes ou de gens sous la douche; sur un site d'change de photos dont les _terms of service_ interdisent ce genre de truc. (oui, le type qui collectionnait ces photos a clairement des tendances pdophiles; mais o exactement commence la pornographie?)Si non, eh bien... Le seul fait de rechercher du Fan Art de n'importe quelle Anime devient dangereux ou criminel si l'on oublie de ractiver Google SafeSearch.


Bonne question, sa revient dailleurs a lanc le dbat sur certaine forme de manga-rotique .... En tout cas, je sais que certaine bande dessin rotique franaise mettait en scne des mineur. 

Moi je suis tomb sur un site pdopornographique y'a longtemps (un vrai avec des photo et tout et tout). J'avais pas dix ans, mais j'etait pas trs vieux non plus. Et bien croyez moi, dans le monde moderne, si l'enfant veux trouver un truc il le trouvera, sans que les parent soit a courant.
Concernant le site, ctait un site wap (la grande poque de la 2G , gprs et autre edge ) , Je cherchait des jeu java gratuit pour mon tlphone, et de fil en aiguille je suis pass d'un site franais a un site algrien, d'un site algrien a un site ukrainien, d'un site ukrainien a un site russe, et de la au site pdopornographique (tout ceux d'avant tait bien des site de tlchargement illgal de jeux ) .... Et bizarrement sa ma pas choqu tant que sa vu que la fille sur la photo d'accueil devait avoir a peu prs le mme age que moi.

Sinon, sur le "vrai" web j'en est jamais vue. (Mme sur 4chan) par contre, sur les darknet tel que Freenet la y'en a. (Et malheureusement par fois les freesite abritant de la pdopornographie abrite aussi des contenue non pornographique trs intressant, tel que des thse sur lconomie mondial et autre, c'est vraiment dommage)

----------


## Mdinoc

> (Et malheureusement par fois les freesite abritant de la pdopornographie abrite aussi des contenue non pornographique trs intressant, tel que des thse sur lconomie mondial et autre, c'est vraiment dommage)


Et videmment, tout le contenu d'un mme site tombe dans le mme sac vis--vis d'un blocage des IP...

----------


## Elepole

> Et videmment, tout le contenu d'un mme site tombe dans le mme sac vis--vis d'un blocage des IP...


Bah en fait, la mthode que je conseillerait (a savoir arrter les crateur du site eux mme ) reviendrait au mme. d'ailleurs, quelque soit le crime c'est pareil, si tu a tu quelqu'un tu te retrouve en prison, tampis si tu a cre une thorie valable pour sauver la France de la crise conomique.
C'est dommage que des gens intelligent ai des penchant pour ce genre de chose, mais c'est comme a ...
[troll]
Et pourquoi je remarque de plus en plus que seul les idiot ne viole jamais la loi  ::aie:: 
[/troll]

----------


## Mdinoc

Mais si tu cris ta thorie valable en prison, elle ne sera pas censure, seulement dcrdibilise. Y compris si tu es en prison pour quelque chose comme de l'incitation  la haine raciale, apologie du suicide, etc.

----------


## Remizkn

Etonnant que sur *4chan* tu ne sois jamais tomb sur des thread pdophiles. Dans la section _random_(/b/) il y a un thread pdophile qui traine 30min environ et ensuite et supprim. Il y en apparait des comme a une vingtaine par jours.

----------


## Elepole

Je dois avouer que /b/ n'est pas non plus l'endroit ou je traine le plus les basque de mes navigateur. En fait, j'ai du y aller 3 fois en tout depuis que je connais 4chan  ::aie::

----------


## nuke_y

Ca sert  quoi 4chan ? Je viens d'y faire un tour et j'ai pas bien compris l'intrt. M'enfin de ce que j'en ai vu, effectivement y a moyen d'y croiser des trucs pdophiles  ::cfou::  ::vomi::

----------


## Mdinoc

/b/ ne possde pas une tripote de surnoms peu flatteurs pour rien. On n'y trouve que des trolls qui trollent des trolls. Personnellement, je ne sors jamais de /tg/, une section rserve aux nerds.

Mais comme dj dit, ce n'est en rien un "site pdopornographique". C'est un site de *discussions gnrales*, o parfois des types postent du contenu illicite. Et c'est partout pareil: Un(e) pdophile ne va pas draguer un(e) mineur(e) sur xxxlespdophilessonticixxx.com; il(le) va se rendre sur un site que les mineur(e)s frquentent dj...

----------


## FaridM

C'est bien l le problme, personnellement je ne suis jamais tomb sur un site pdophile, et je pense que mme en les cherchant, a doit tre trs difficile d'en trouver. Aucun moteur de recherche ou entreprise d'hebergement de site web, n'a intert  rfrencer se genre de site bien au contraire.

Par contre si on se met dans la peau d'un enfant, que l'on cherche des jeux, sonneries pour portables, comment pirater ma copine sur MSN... (enfin des trucs pas trs lgal quand mme), de fil en aiguille il y a surement des chances que l'on tombe sur se genre de site.

Je pense aussi qu'une scurit massive n'a aucun intert, si ce n'est de contrler autre chose...

----------


## vpourchet

> Ca sert  quoi 4chan ?


pareil, connais pas  ::mrgreen:: 

un de mes proches va entammer une formation (gendarmerie) d'un an de traque contre la cybercriminalite (pedo, warez, piratage industriel etc ...) je lui demanderai le contenu de la formation histoire de savoir les methodes utilisees pour la traque. histoire de voir s'ils sont aussi efficaces que pour flasher les automobilistes  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> C'est bien l le problme, personnellement je ne suis jamais tomb sur un site pdophile, et je pense que mme en les cherchant, a doit tre trs difficile d'en trouver. Aucun moteur de recherche ou entreprise d'hebergement de site web, n'a intert  rfrencer se genre de site bien au contraire.
> [...]


En rgle gnrale, le site pur pdophile ne cherche pas  tre justement rfrenc par les moteurs de recherche. Il serait trop visible et trop facilement repr par les autorits. Par contre, pour arriver jusqu' lui, il va crer un vritable jeu de piste  partir de sites plus "grand public", ventuellement plus spcialiss sur la cible recherche (site pour ados par exemple) en publiant parfois du contenu illicite ou limite illicite pour attirer le chaland. Qui est capable,  partir d'une photo pas toujours de trs bonne qualit de faire la diffrence entre une fille subtilement maquille de 17 ans 1/2 ou 18 ans. 
Que dire du cas de cette actrice porno que l'on pouvait trouver prsente plus ou moins explicitement, il n'y a pas si longtemps dans ces contenus racoleurs encore comme mineure. Sur certaines photos on lui donne facilement 15-16 ans alors qu'elle a, je crois, pas loin de 24 ans. Le contenu en question est parfaitement lgal, l'actrice est majeure. Par contre les sites vers lesquels ce contenu amne, il est pas trs difficile d'imaginer que a l'est moins (j'ai pas pris le risque d'aller vrifier) 




> un de mes proches va entammer une formation (gendarmerie) d'un an de  traque contre la cybercriminalite (pedo, warez, piratage industriel etc  ...) je lui demanderai le contenu de la formation histoire de savoir les  methodes utilisees pour la traque. histoire de voir s'ils sont aussi  efficaces que pour flasher les automobilistes


Normalement, il ne devrait pas pouvoir. C'est un domaine extrmement confidentiel, pour des raisons videntes de scurit et d'efficacit. Je crois mme que ce genre de personnel n'est mme pas autoris, y compris  ses proches, de dire qu'il travaille dans ce genre de service.

----------


## Sunchaser

> un de mes proches va entammer une formation (gendarmerie) d'un an de traque contre la cybercriminalite (pedo, warez, piratage industriel etc ...) je lui demanderai le contenu de la formation histoire de savoir les methodes utilisees pour la traque. histoire de voir s'ils sont aussi efficaces que pour flasher les automobilistes


En tout cas, (c'est surement trs simplet ce que je vais dire) vites de te rpandre sur le sujet si jamais lui a la mauvaise ide d'avoir des fuites.
C'est marrant, je n'ai connu qu'une seule personne travaillant pour la po-po-police et au "rayon" informatique de la maison des hommes en bleu, et vraiment tous les clichs (si il y en a) sont a jeter a la benne (en tout cas si je prends lui comme "standard"): c'est vraiment un vieux renard du fichier, qui a tourn sur tous les systmes qui ont pu exister, dans pleins de langages diffrents, etc, etc; et il s'estimait en plus le moins "qualifi" de son service, j'imagine a peine les autres ...  :8O:

----------


## vpourchet

ahem ... je suis meme pas sur qu'il soit selectionne alors vu son niveau  ::aie:: 

edit : en fait je pense plutot que c'est une formation pour utiliser Ubuntu  ::mrgreen::  mais comme ca fait pas elogieux ...  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## nuke_y

Ca me conforte dans mes  priori sur 4chan:
http://www.lepost.fr/article/2011/01...urs-sites.html

----------


## tchize_

> Normalement, il ne devrait pas pouvoir. C'est un domaine extrmement confidentiel, pour des raisons videntes de scurit et d'efficacit. Je crois mme que ce genre de personnel n'est mme pas autoris, y compris  ses proches, de dire qu'il travaille dans ce genre de service.


Pas temps que a, quand tu serre quelqu'un, tu dois pouvoir expliquer en dtail par quels moyens tu a obtenu tes preuves. Mme si l'investigation pendant qu'elle a lieu est confidentielle, ds que tu amne quelqu'un devant un tribunal, elle ne l'es plus puisque la dfense doit pouvoir avoir accs  tous le dossier. Si ils ont fait des coutes, si ils ont suivi des sites condidentiels, si ils se sont fait passer pour des clients, si ils ont cr des sites "piges", tout a sera pass au crible par la dfense.

Un justice qui travaillerais dans le secret, manquerait plus que a  ::mrgreen::

----------


## vpourchet

en fait c'est pas compliqu, y'a meme des reportages sur youtube ou dailymotion, les flics se font passer pour des fillettes de 13 ans et trainent sur les tchats ... donnent RDV aux gens 'photographe amateurs' ou 'vendeurs de bonbon' et les serrent comme a  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Remizkn

> Ca me conforte dans mes  priori sur 4chan:
> http://www.lepost.fr/article/2011/01...urs-sites.html


*4chan*, certains arrivent pas du tout  rentrer dans dlire. Personnellement, moi, si. Mais voil, je peux comprendre que certains trouvent a totalement abrrant.

----------


## ManusDei

> en fait c'est pas compliqu, y'a meme des reportages sur youtube ou dailymotion, les flics se font passer pour des fillettes de 13 ans et trainent sur les tchats ... donnent RDV aux gens 'photographe amateurs' ou 'vendeurs de bonbon' et les serrent comme a


Juste rendez-vous ? C'est lger comme preuve, dans une situation pareille, suffit de dire "J'y suis all pour lui expliquer que c'est dangereux, y a de vilains pdophiles qui trainent, mais moi j'en fais pas partie", je pense.

----------


## Mdinoc

Rapport au lien post: Je trouve que la Trollface,  Sarkozy, a lui va trs bien...

----------


## vpourchet

> Juste rendez-vous ? C'est lger comme preuve, dans une situation pareille, suffit de dire "J'y suis all pour lui expliquer que c'est dangereux, y a de vilains pdophiles qui trainent, mais moi j'en fais pas partie", je pense.


le reportage ne disais pas s'ils aprehendaient la personne ou se contentaient de lui faire la morale ... enfin faudrait que je le retrouve pour le voir a nouveau  ::oops::

----------


## Remizkn

> le reportage ne disais pas s'ils aprehendaient la personne ou se contentaient de lui faire la morale ... enfin faudrait que je le retrouve pour le voir a nouveau


Je pense que tu dois faire rfrence aux fouines de _Les Infiltrs_ diffus sur France2? J'irais pas croire toutes leurs btises  ceux-l...

----------


## tchize_

> Juste rendez-vous ? C'est lger comme preuve, dans une situation pareille, suffit de dire "J'y suis all pour lui expliquer que c'est dangereux, y a de vilains pdophiles qui trainent, mais moi j'en fais pas partie", je pense.


ben oui, mais quelque part c'est peut etre suffisant pour avoir un mandat de perquisition?

----------


## Mdinoc

A-t-on seulement besoin d'un mandat en France pour a?
Avec ces sries amricaines, je ne sais plus quelles procdures correspondent  quel pays...

----------


## tchize_

heu oui, comme dans la pluspart des pays dmocratique, on ne peux pas faire une fouille sans l'aval d'une autorit, qui doit avoir de bonne raisons de la faire faire etant donn que a va a l'encontre du droit fondamental  l'inviolabilit du domicile.

En Belgique, le mandant inclut l'objet du dlit recherch. Si le mandat est trop vague dans ce qu'il recherche (ex: toute trace d'acte delictueux), il sautera lors du procs, la perquisition sera considre comme illgale et l'ensemble des pices saisies sera refuse. Et si il est trop prcis (ex: recherche de facture relatives  la socit XYZ pour l'exercice 2010), les policier ne pourront pas saisire les fausse facture de 2009 qu'il trouveraient  ::): 

Maintenant, si tu trouve de la drogue ou des armes sans permis pendant un perquisition pour fausse facture, a reste un flagrant dlit et saisissable. Mais pas question, par exemple, d'invoquer une affaire de pdophilie chez un entrepreneur pour saisir les dossiers de tous ses clients ou sa comptabilit et prouver un affaire de pots de vins  ::?: 


En France, d'aprs wikipedia:



> Elle est coercitive si elle est faite dans le cadre d'une enqute de flagrance. Elle ne l'est pas en principe dans l'enqute prliminaire et il faut donc l'accord de la personne, qui doit consentir par crit  la perquisition et aux ventuelles saisies. Si les ncessits de l'enqute concernant un crime ou un dlit puni d'une peine d'emprisonnement gale ou suprieure  cinq ans l'exigent elle peut tre autorise par le Juge des liberts et de la dtention. cette autorisation obtenue sur requte du parquet est crite et motive
> 
> Son droulement est lui toujours coercitif.

----------


## Trademark

Pour ceux qui se demandent comment les pirates font pour dployer du contenu pdo-pornographique il y a un ebook qui l'explique. Il s'agit d'un tmoignage anonyme datant de 2008 d'un pirate dans ce milieu. Ce document a t, il y a peu, traduit en franais. J'avais trouv cet ebook sur readwriteweb.
Ce document s'appelle : An Insight into Child Porn. C'est vraiment trs intressant et nous sommes parfois  mille lieux d'imaginer les techniques mises en oeuvre par les pirates.

http://fr.readwriteweb.com/wp-conten...aks-loppsi.pdf

Bonne lecture.

----------


## tchize_

Document intressant et bien utile, merci  :;):

----------


## sevyc64

J'avais dj lu ce document.

C'est un document qu'une trs trs large majorit de personne n'est pas prte  comprendre et encore moins  concevoir que cela puisse tre une ralit

Et pourtant, je suis sr que la situation qui y est dcrite et quelque peu dulcore car elle laisse sous-entendre que l'offre pdopornographique est accessible par le web.
Si on garde en mmoire que le web, publiquement accessible, ne reprsente gure que 20% de l'internet, on peut trs bien imagin qu'une bonne partie de ce genre de contenu et mme pire ne dispose pas de portail ou d'accs par le web et est rserv  des initis qui obtiennent les adresse ip des points d'accs par divers cheminements.

----------


## tchize_

ce que dcrit l'article c'est surtout que bloquer une IP / une serveur ne sert  rien. Dans le premier cas c'est un des nombreux proxy qui peuvent se remplacer en 10 minutes, dans le second cas, en 10 minutes aussi, il switchent sur un autre nom de domaine.

----------

